# Nevada Legalizes Recreational Marijuana



## burnin1 (Nov 9, 2016)

From norml.org

*Nevada Legalizes Recreational Marijuana*


by Danielle Keane, NORML Political DirectorNovember 9, 2016




According to the Associated Press, voters in Nevada will approve Question 2, the Nevada Marijuana Legalization Initiative. The AP has the measure leading 54 percent to 46 percent and has called the race.

With victory in Nevada, it is safe to say that, this time, what happens in Vegas wont stay in Vegas. Thanks to the support of a majority of voters, Nevada now joins the growing list of states that are rejecting prohibition and taking a smarter approach to marijuana. Success in Nevada will only inspire more Americans to stand up and demand an end to our nations embarrassing, failed policy of prohibition and this momentum will only continue to spread across the country. said Erik Altieri, NORMLs new Executive Director.

Question 2 permits adults who are not participating in the states medical cannabis program to legally grow (up to six plants, including all of the harvest from those plants) and to possess personal use quantities of cannabis (up to one ounce of flower and/or up to 3.5 grams of concentrates) while also licensing commercial cannabis production and retail sales. 

(Home cultivation is not permitted if ones residence is within 25 miles of an operating marijuana retailer.) Commercial marijuana production is subject to a 15 percent excise tax, much of which is earmarked to the State Distributive School Account.

Voters in the western region of the United States continue to lead the way toward the eventual nationwide re-legalization of marijuana by responsible adults, said NORML Deputy Director Paul Armentano. Despite nearly a century of criminal prohibition, marijuana is here to stay. Our state and federal laws need to reflect this reality, not deny it.

The new law takes effect on January 1, 2017. Regulations governing commercial marijuana activities must be in place by January 1, 2018.

You can read the full text of the initiative here.

http://blog.norml.org/2016/11/09/nevada-legalizes-recreational-marijuana/


----------



## yarddog (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't like this.   so now you get penalized because of where you live.
Home cultivation is not permitted if one&#8217;s residence is within 25 miles of an operating marijuana retailer.


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I agree.

I heard they are going to create am Amsterdam like area in Vegas where you can buy legal marijuana.

What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. lol

*The times have changed!*


----------

